# Dactylorhiza



## Steve G (Jun 26, 2017)

Dactylorhiza grow well here. They are a promiscuous lot and self-seeding hybrid swarms have formed with varying degrees of foliosa, purpurella, maculata and fuchsii blood. Whilst foliosa is a native of Madeira (but is hardy in the garden here) the others grow wild in Scotland. The images below are all of plants growing in my garden.






-Dactylorhiza purpurella





-Dactylorhiza maculata alba





-Dactylorhiza hybrid colony





-Dactylorhiza maculata





-Dactylorhiza fuchsii alba





-Dactylorhiza romana (needs protection from winter wetness).





-Dactylorhiza sambucina (needs protection from winter wet).


----------



## naoki (Jun 26, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 26, 2017)

Lovely. I'm not having much luck with dactylrhizzas. I think it's too hot. 
How do you protect from winter wetness?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 26, 2017)

Those are really beauties. I wonder if I could grow them here.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 26, 2017)

SlipperFan said:


> Those are really beauties. I wonder if I could grow them here.



You can grow others: http://greatlakesorchids.com/store/


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks, Linus. I'd forgotten about these folks.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 26, 2017)

Beautiful!!! These are the ones that look like little humans or monkey? lol
How tall are these?
Must be nice to have lots of these in bloom in the garden!


----------



## abax (Jun 26, 2017)

What a colorful, cheery site to wake up to in the morning.
All the variations are wonderful.


----------



## Steve G (Jun 27, 2017)

The pink/magenta Dactylorhiza hybrids are bone-hardy and very tolerant of winter wet. In the 2010/2011 winter the temperature dropped below -20ºC (-4ºF) in parts of Scotland (we have a maritime rather than continental climate). I had a large unprotected plastic pot full of these Dacts which froze solid but survived. We often get below -10ºC (<14ºF) here without any protective snow cover. If you have reliable winter snow and reasonable summer rainfall these will grow well in the garden. The tubers of these plants can triple or quadruple in a season and resembles a hand with fingers (dactyl=finger; rhiza=root). The hybrids can attain a height of about 30 inches in rich moist soil.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Jun 27, 2017)

Very nice indeed


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 27, 2017)

Really wonderful plants. I'm surprised they are not more popular garden subjects in the US. Lovely photos too, thanks!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 27, 2017)

Nice. I had though they were hard to get here. Now I must spend some money. :crazy:


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 27, 2017)

Steve G said:


> The pink/magenta Dactylorhiza hybrids are bone-hardy and very tolerant of winter wet. In the 2010/2011 winter the temperature dropped below -20ºC (-4ºF) in parts of Scotland (we have a maritime rather than continental climate). I had a large unprotected plastic pot full of these Dacts which froze solid but survived. We often get below -10ºC (<14ºF) here without any protective snow cover. If you have reliable winter snow and reasonable summer rainfall these will grow well in the garden. The tubers of these plants can triple or quadruple in a season and resembles a hand with fingers (dactyl=finger; rhiza=root). The hybrids can attain a height of about 30 inches in rich moist soil.



What are the pink/magenta dactyl hybrids?
I'm trying the hybrid Dactyl Foliorella; planted 2 but only one grew, and not sure if it will survive the summer:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44156


----------



## Dandrobium (Jun 27, 2017)

Those are wonderful blooms! What a splendid colony you have there!


----------



## Steve G (Jun 27, 2017)

Linus_Cello said:


> What are the pink/magenta dactyl hybrids?
> I'm trying the hybrid Dactyl Foliorella; planted 2 but only one grew, and not sure if it will survive the summer:
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44156



They are hybrids which appear spontaneously all over my garden. They germinate mainly in troughs, planters and gravel paths where there is less plant competition and where their symbiotic fungus presumably resides. I transplant them into rich moist soil where they quickly form colonies by division.
Plants like these:


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 27, 2017)

Ouf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!... Ah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.... Oh!!!!!!!!!!!!!... OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!...


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 27, 2017)

Wow, a beautiful team !!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 29, 2017)

I am in awe.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 30, 2017)

Ron B's website links to Ian Young's garden for these. Looks like Scotland is the best place for Dactyl's:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKC0sohhdGw


----------



## e-spice (Jun 30, 2017)

Very impressive and beautiful.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 30, 2017)

Excellent! Thanks for sharing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 3, 2017)

These are amazing, and what's even more amazing is how they practically grow like weeds for you!

Bravo!


----------



## blondie (Jul 7, 2017)

Fantastic bloom mine have all just finished blooming, and the ones out in the pit have finished to.


----------

